# our stray Sweetie and her pups update



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sweet's foster Mom sent us new pics of the pups and I am attempting to share them with all of you (I am trying Deb, LOL).
Sweetie's foster mom says she crys when the humans are out of her sight, so am sure she is experiencing some seperation anxiety. After being alone on the streets for how ever long she was lost, I am sure she doesnt want to be left again. She is a great Mommy though and keeps her babies clean and full, as you can see in the pics (I hope). If I cant get the pics attached, I will send it to Deb and have her resend.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

What a great picture Edie!!


The entire story and just thinking about it causes me to tear up. We had our own pregnant rescue girl nearly 2 years ago and ended up with 4 babies, so the thought that the little mother we had at time just gets to me.

Thanks!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a sweet picture :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how sweet~~~darling picture. Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 10 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803767


> What a great picture Edie!!
> 
> 
> The entire story and just thinking about it causes me to tear up. We had our own pregnant rescue girl nearly 2 years ago and ended up with 4 babies, so the thought that the little mother we had at time just gets to me.
> ...



I am with you on the tears Steve. I saw this pic and the lump in the throat came and then the tears. LOL This girl came so close to losing hers and her babies life out on the streets.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow. That just really warms my heart to see those babies healthy and looking so great! It could have ended so differently. Thank God that it didn't and that she and her babies are safe and sound.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

You rescue people are angels! :wub: They are so precious, can't wait to watch them grow up. :wub: They look like they will be full maltese.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, so precious. :wub: :bysmilie:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad Mom and pups are safe and sound, and hopefully on to a great new life.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet picture. I'm so happy that they're all in such good hands now.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great picture, Edie. I'm crying, too. So happy to hear Sweetie and babies are well.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a beautiful picture. It should be entered in a photo contest. The beautiful babies certainly look fat and healthy. Poor Sweetie not wanting to be left alone. Bless her little heart. What a wonderful story with a great ending. You are all angels.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, they're adorable, and everybody's safe & sound. Thank goodness.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so happy sweetie and her babys are doing so well .. :grouphug:
suga had her pups on monday evening , i would love to know the puppy weights so we can compare :heart: :heart: jo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*GASP!* What a fantastic picture! Look at those wittle ears!!! Oh they are just so precious. They look so clean & white & fat. No one would ever know from that picture how close they came to not making it into this world. And Sweetie....what a wonderful mommy. This whole story just has me choked up with happy tears.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 11 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803905


> *GASP!* What a fantastic picture! Look at those wittle ears!!! Oh they are just so precious. They look so clean & white & fat. No one would ever know from that picture how close they came to not making it into this world. And Sweetie....what a wonderful mommy. This whole story just has me choked up with happy tears.[/B]


 :goodpost: 
I couldn't agree more. 
*sigh*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 11 2009, 07:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803897


> so happy sweetie and her babys are doing so well .. :grouphug:
> suga had her pups on monday evening , i would love to know the puppy weights so we can compare :heart: :heart: jo[/B]



The girl was born first and she is 4oz and the boy 5oz. I have no idea if that is average for maltese puppies or not. Maybe someone can comment on this. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Heartwarming * :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

maltese pups in the uk and ireland seem to be a little larger than in the U.S.A 
Sugas pups are 4.8oz ..6.8oz ..and 6.3oz .should be..double that at 8 days ...thanks :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 11 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803910


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 11 2009, 07:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803897





> so happy sweetie and her babys are doing so well .. :grouphug:
> suga had her pups on monday evening , i would love to know the puppy weights so we can compare :heart: :heart: jo[/B]



The girl was born first and she is 4oz and the boy 5oz. I have no idea if that is average for maltese puppies or not. Maybe someone can comment on this. Hugs, Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a decent size for a maltese newborn. It will be interesting to see how they turn out and if they're pure malts. 
What a terrible beginning to a lovely ending.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 11 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803981


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 11 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803910





> QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 11 2009, 07:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803897





> so happy sweetie and her babys are doing so well .. :grouphug:
> suga had her pups on monday evening , i would love to know the puppy weights so we can compare :heart: :heart: jo[/B]



The girl was born first and she is 4oz and the boy 5oz. I have no idea if that is average for maltese puppies or not. Maybe someone can comment on this. Hugs, Edie
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's a decent size for a maltese newborn. It will be interesting to see how they turn out and if they're pure malts. 
*What a terrible beginning to a lovely ending.
*[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, Brit. A terrible beginning, with a lovely ending. And I, seriously, doubt they are pure malts. I can't think of a rescue, I've had, which are many,
who were pure. Good heavens, the pet shops/mills/BYB's, are full of of "Maltese", yet mixed, down the road, with something.

I do believe my Joplin, and Frankie, are full Maltese. But very poorly bred Maltese, from BYB's. 

I'm thinkin' our new little pups are mixed with Bichon, perhaps.

Of course, I'm thinkin' most of the Malts, we've purchased from BYB's, Petstores/Mills, are mixed. 

In any case, I'm with you. I do not believe they are pure Maltese.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just keep thinking about Sweetie and her babies. It's just amazing. It's hard to think that even if she and the pups had managed to survive, who knows where they could have ended up. Now because of all the wonderful people that helped her, she will get to live the good life and her puppies will never have to know the kinds of things their momma did. They will be adopted to wonderful homes. I can't tell you how much I just adore and respect all the wonderful folks that make this possible!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jul 11 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803993


> I just keep thinking about Sweetie and her babies. It's just amazing. It's hard to think that even if she and the pups had managed to survive, who knows where they could have ended up. Now because of all the wonderful people that helped her, *she will get to live the good life and her puppies will never have to know the kinds of things their momma did.* They will be adopted to wonderful homes. I can't tell you how much I just adore and respect all the wonderful folks that make this possible![/B]



You hit the nail on the head, girlfriend!!! What more could a momma ask for? We all want better for our children. How cool is that? 

And how cool, our little momma, is gonna live the good life. Doesn't get much better than this. :chili: 

Gosh, this is the best rescue story. Thank you, Edie, all those involved, and SM. Hey, we all ROCK ~ :rockon:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:bysmilie: Oh, this is a happy ending. So glad for the little Mama and her babies. I have looked at the babies pictures several times. They are so innocent and sweet and I am so grateful God somehow got Mama to you guys. Bless that man who rescued her. Oh, they are so cute...


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sooo glad the mommy is finally getting the love and care she deserves. And I hope those precious pups only know a life full of love and happiness!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Any NEW pics of this mom and pups? We have all been "following" her since her rescue. Besides, I need a Puppy fix :biggrin:


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

did all the puppies get adopted already? 

this is a most heartwarming story!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 11 2009, 11:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803905


> *GASP!* What a fantastic picture! Look at those wittle ears!!! Oh they are just so precious. They look so clean & white & fat. No one would ever know from that picture how close they came to not making it into this world. And Sweetie....what a wonderful mommy. This whole story just has me choked up with happy tears.[/B]


I have nothing to add, Crystal - you said everything my heart was thinking :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Lisa123 @ Jul 17 2009, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806856


> did all the puppies get adopted already?
> 
> this is a most heartwarming story!!![/B]




The Mom and the puppies will be up for adoption at some point, just not yet. If anyone wants to adopt, please go to the AMA site and click on rescue and then on the Adoption form. Please fill it out and mail to me. It has LaDonna's address on it, but would save a step by just getting it to me. If you e-mail me I will send you my address.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I got an update from the foster mom today on Sweetie and her pups. There are all doing great and the foster home who is a former AMA breeder and show person, feels the pups are purebred. So only time will tell.
She also says we have to find a wonderful home for Sweetie, since she is such a sweet girl, house broke and just wants the company of humans. She says she worries about going outside by herself and doesnt want to stay out. I guess I can understand why, if she was put permanently outside in her previous home or because she was lost and now just scared. She looks like a young girl and loves children.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Are ther pictures of the little angels?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 23 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809124


> Are ther pictures of the little angels?[/B]



I hope we can get some new ones soon. I couldnt ask the foster mom to do it today, she was sick herself. Hopefully soon, as the eyes should be open by now I think. How soon do the puppies eyes open??


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 23 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809092


> I got an update from the foster mom today on Sweetie and her pups. There are all doing great and the foster home who is a former AMA breeder and show person, feels the pups are purebred. So only time will tell.
> She also says we have to find a wonderful home for Sweetie, since she is such a sweet girl, house broke and just wants the company of humans. She says she worries about going outside by herself and doesnt want to stay out. I guess I can understand why, if she was put permanently outside in her previous home or because she was lost and now just scared. She looks like a young girl and loves children.[/B]


That is just the way my rescue Ben is, too. He runs outside to potty and then runs in even if I'm out in the 
backyard with the other 2 boys. It breaks my heart to think that they were left outside to fend for themselves.
I hope that Sweetie finds a great home when she's ready... she sounds like a doll.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 23 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809134


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 23 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809124





> Are ther pictures of the little angels?[/B]



I hope we can get some new ones soon. I couldnt ask the foster mom to do it today, she was sick herself. Hopefully soon, as the eyes should be open by now I think. How soon do the puppies eyes open??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ears open around day 10, eyes between day 10 and day 14.

MaryH


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jul 23 2009, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809202


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 23 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809134





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jul 23 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809124





> Are ther pictures of the little angels?[/B]



I hope we can get some new ones soon. I couldnt ask the foster mom to do it today, she was sick herself. Hopefully soon, as the eyes should be open by now I think. How soon do the puppies eyes open??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ears open around day 10, eyes between day 10 and day 14.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure it was closer to 3 weeks before Snowy's babies eyes were all clearly open.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how precious they are!! Love that they have such a great beginning to their lives! :wub:


----------

